# "so i hear cats don't like baths....."



## clarissa (Aug 18, 2004)

Sustained injuries after Lexie's first kitty bath - (*note: graphic!)



















"Hey buddy! I'm not all purrs and head rubs ya know..."


On another note, here are some cute pictures of my friend's cat, Ali:


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

OMG!! :twisted:  reminds me when i used to bathe my previous cat.. came up in a million huge scratches. 

Thank God, Marsh is a sweetheart and only meaows occasionally when we bathe him


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Yep, that's similar to how my arms looked when I needed to give Elly a bath. I feel your pain. :lol: At least the weather is cooling down and may be able to get away with wearing long sleeves everyday for the next week.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

I have to say I feel seriously lucky

Ive only ever bathed one of my cats, butch. After he came home after rolling in fox poo (ever smelt fox poo? its disgusting and lingers)

And I had not one scratch on me!

he cried his poor heart out tho


----------



## Faith (Sep 28, 2004)

My cat Faith will crawl into the pool with my sisters and I. When she 1st wandered up it scared my mom when she saw me carrying this unknown cat around in the water but she just loves it. She will even swim to you if you let her go although she does get out of the pool if you do it too often. Dont worry our pool is covered whenever we arent in it so she cant ever get into it when we arent there.


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

Ouch  That looks painful.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

I feel your pain. It does get better, though. Jinx tore up me up bad as a baby, now he just cries but doesn't even try to scratch. 

Ali has a unique face; she's cute!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Ali in a blanket cracked me up so bad........ I feel ya on the torn up arms, I remember long ago bathing my 2 kitties........oh man and one time my bf was holding them and Twinkie bit right down on his hand *crunch* 8)


----------



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

You look lucky compared to me and one of my old cat's bathing experiences... imagine those scratches with your blood... everywhere! Back then I didn't know the importance of trimming claws... so they were sharp! I imagined it hurt anyway - blood or no blood.

Both of my cats are good in the bath - Tigger is the best I think - he used to take baths with me when we were both little.


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

Owww! I'm lucky our kitties are bath trained.


----------



## Krystle (Sep 11, 2004)

Becareful on getting scratches and/or bites! 

Last February my b/f's parents electricity was out for a couple of days so his mom, dad, brother and Black Lab (Shadow) came and stayed at our apartment. Well we put the 3 cats downstairs away from the dog. Then we decided to see what one of the cats would do (which the cat met shadow when he was young for a couple of days and was fine with him). So I held Harley in my hands on the floor and Shadow took a dash for him and Harley clawed me up and bit my left hand right by the bottom of my index finger. So it started to swell about 20 minutes later and it hurt. So I put ice on it for the night. I woke up the next morning and my whole hand was puffed. I go to work and from me moving around it was spreading up my arm. Finally I decided to go to the ER. I just figured a couple of shots and go home...ERRR....wrong answer! "We have to admit you...if you would have left this go any longer you would have possibly lost your arm and so on" I said WHAT! A cat bite & scratch this is insane. Well he then explained that the bacteria that all cats carry on their teeth is very toxic. So where he bit me he punctured my blood vessel that in turn got the bacteria in it...so that is why it was spreading up my arm. 6 days later, lots of blood work and partial surgery has taught me a lesson! I have never been in the hospital before let alone for 6 days and they had me rooming with a 98 year old lady that broke her hip and all she did was scream and cry all night.

Sorry to blab but it's something that I never suspected and you have to becareful sometimes. I still find myself rough housing with the kids but I sure am careful on if they are biting or not.


----------



## Krystle (Sep 11, 2004)

Wow..it's interesting to see how people are worried about kittens being given away at 8 weeks old and not caring about anything else..


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

> Wow..it's interesting to see how people are worried about kittens being given away at 8 weeks old and not caring about anything else..


 :? What do you mean...?


----------



## Krystle (Sep 11, 2004)

I post something informative and it's like I never posted but when you say something about kittens leaving home at 8 weeks old it brings everyones attention there..


----------



## Shivvy (May 9, 2004)

Have you seen the cat wipes you can buy. Obviously they probably are no good if your cat is heavily soiled, but they work a treat, and the cats smells beautiful afterwards.

I get a bit of a struggle from Zeus and Hestia, but no miaws and no scratches. so can't be too bad.


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

Krystle said:


> I post something informative and it's like I never posted but when you say something about kittens leaving home at 8 weeks old it brings everyones attention there..


Very, very confused. Are you sure this is the right area for your post...we're talking about cat baths...not sure who's giving away kittens at 8 weeks... :?


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

I believe Krystal was referring to a post that is now closed (http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=10102). She posted a week ago in this thread about getting an infection from the bacteria in her cat's mouth, and got no replies. :?


----------



## Krystle (Sep 11, 2004)

That is exactly what I meant! Thank You for understanding that!


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

Aha, I remember thinking, what's worse being next to that lady or having cat scratch fever... :?


----------

